# Can crazy-spastic activity make them throw up?



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate this - Fergie only throws up when she eats something bad, and this morning I woke up to the sound of her throwing up at the foot of the bed. Nothing in it, so now begins a paranoid day of wandering my house trying to figure out if anything is missing or partially eaten. The blinds have their cords, the shoes all have their laces, the cat toys that could be eaten are still put away.... I fed the girls their normal breakfast about an hour ago and she hasn't thrown up again, and she's running around just as she always does after breakfast. They often go nuts shortly before we get up in the morning, charging up and down the stairs, running full tilt around the house and crashing into things, which makes me wonder if she might have been more nuts than usual and made herself throw up from it? Or could she have had too much water after this and that made her throw up? 

My house feels really big right now..... :crying


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would say too much exercise after eating my cause vomiting, but not necessarily before eating. Sometimes cats will vomit a time or two before bringing up a hairball. I would give her a dose of hairball remedy for the next few days and just monitor her. Vomiting once doesn't mean anything dire, especially since she's kept her breakfast down. Just watch for other symptoms.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I just worry because in the nine months I've had the girls Fergie has ONLY thrown up after eating something dangerous. The first time was the yarn that had to be surgically removed, and the second time was my hair tie that came up, thankfully. Neither of them has ever had a hairball, and I'd be surprised if they did now since it's been so long without and they really don't shed much. So when I heard her throwing up this morning I immediately panicked, but she's now had her wet food breakfast and dry food mid-morning snack without incident, so I'm going to assume the throwing up was an odd isolated incident.


----------

